# Fix leaking flat roof



## Dimensional (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello everyone I need to know can I use asphalt cement or epoxy resins to seal a leaking flat roof?

-------------------------------------------
Roofers Austin


----------



## RVCoatings (Mar 23, 2017)

My advise to you "Application of EPDM Coatings is easiest when the surface is *flat*, clean and smooth. Similar to all painting projects, the most time-consuming aspect is often cleaning, repairing and preparing the surface for application."


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

The smartest strategy for sealing a flat roof is to use an elastomeric roof coating. Not only will that provide your flat roof with solid protection against future damage, but it will also help to make the building more energy-efficient. However, I'd recommend that you have the leaks in this roof fixed before coating it.

Make sure you get an experienced contractor to handle the job, and make sure that the roof's surface is properly prepared. Any dirt or debris on your roof should be removed, and you should also wash the roof to remove any mold particles and anything else that could undermine your roof in the future.


----------

